
Show HN: Bookmarklet to Change Every Google Page to English - franze
https://gist.github.com/franzenzenhofer/585af21b0d76574933d2733d3d625b85
======
franze
What most US users might not be aware of is, that Google has very, very
inconsistant market to language detection. Every product seems to use it's own
logic to determine what language to show you. Those of us who prefere the
english version have to switcht languages multiple times per day, most of the
time doing "url-hacking", adding or changing the &hl=.. whatever parameters to
'en'.

this bookmarklet does this for you. you are welcome. feel free to fork.

